# comfrey for stomach ulcer??



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Seems I read somewhere in here that Bocking 14 comfrey was used for a bleeding stomach ulcer. Cannot find it. Does anyone have experience using comfrey for "stomach" ulcers?


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

I don't have any experience but have heard raw apple cider helps bleeding type ulcers.


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

I just remembered fresh red cabbage juice is supposed to heal ulcer and acid reflux problems, but might take a few weeks of juicing.


----------



## SueBee (May 28, 2010)

Comfrey is good here is a link about a persons experience. As with all herbs you must research as you are the one who knows what meds you are taking. 

http://www.motherearthnews.com/natural-health/comfrey-medicinal-uses-zmaz92jjzshe

Aloe juice is good, you can get the non bitter at a Health food store. Also Slippery Elm tea, when using this it thickens not bad in taste, I add some raw honey. They both work well, you would do both or either 2 times a day.

It takes time for these things to work so be patient.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

If you have Acid Reflux go to a Doctor. It can kill you if not treated right.

big rockpile


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks everyone. No concerns as no stomach ulcer; nor acid reflux. May have been a stomach virus; but seems all gone now.


----------

